# Windows 7 mit XP - verbinden Heimnetzwerk Win7?!



## Blacky92 (17. Juli 2010)

Hi, 
ich konnte die Rechner von mir und meiner Freundin nur schwerlichst überreden sich miteinander verbinden zu lassen habe es jetzt zwar geschafft das sie in der selben Netzwerkgruppe sind allerdings hat mein Rechner (Win 7 ultimate 64bit0 System) das netzwerk sofort wieder als öffentliches abgestempelt was es mir doch recht schwer macht, weil ich ja nicht die Firewall für das netzwerk anlassen kann aber auch nicht ausschlaten kann da ja mein internet (wlan) auch als öffentliches eingetragen ist.
Ich sehe bisher auch keinen Weg um die LAn verbindung als Heim oder Arbeitsplatz netzwerk einzustellen... wie geht das hat da jmd. plan?

Danke an alli im vorraus!


----------



## ghostadmin (17. Juli 2010)

Hast du schon mal da reingeschaut? -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w.../70777-netzwerkfreigabe-windows-7-und-xp.html


----------



## Blacky92 (17. Juli 2010)

Nein, aber das ist auch nicht die Lösung die ich gesucht hatte.
Ich hab das so gemacht:
Mit dem XP Rechner ne Arbeitsgruppe "Test" erstellt und anschließend mit dem Win 7 Rechner über Systemsteuerung->System und Sicherheit->System->Einstellungen für Computernamen, Domäne und Arbeitsgruppe->Einstellungen ändern dann dort beim Reiter "Computername" auf ändern geklickt dann den Name der Arbeitsgruppe ("Test") eingegeben und auf ok geklickt.
dann hats mir als ich neu gebootet hatte um die Einstellungen zu übernehmen aber blöderweise das Netzwerk wieder als öffentliches angezeigt und ich hab kein PLan wie ich das jetzt ändern soll-.-


----------



## ghostadmin (17. Juli 2010)

Bei dir sollte das doch auch so aussehen? (Siehe Anhang)
Dort einfach draufklicken und dann eben Heimnetzwerk auswählen.


----------



## Blacky92 (17. Juli 2010)

Naja... so ähnlich... aber mit dem unterschied das das "öffentliches netzwerk" button nicht blau hinterlegt ist sondern schwaz ist und sich eben NICHT anklicken lässt-.-


----------



## Blacky92 (17. Juli 2010)

So siehts bei mir aus... das das W-Lan als öffentliches eingetragen ist ist vollkommen in Ordnug aber das andere lässt sich net ändern-.-


----------



## Blacky92 (19. Juli 2010)

Hat denn keiner ne Idee?!


----------



## Blacky92 (21. Juli 2010)

Also ich habe jetzt herausgefunden das ich wenn ich das W-Lan abschalte das nicht identifizierte LAn Netzwerk als Heimnetzwerk einstellen kann aber sobald das W-Lan wieder an ist wirds wieder als öffentliches angezeigt-.-


----------

